# A different kind of fire works.



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

How I celebrate the 4th.

Get up at 3 AM, drive in the dark, dodge the mud holes, And go calling.
Very good day. We went the back way into our core hunting area.
Called a lot of state land. Shot 4 coyotes and saw 
another 8.
Three were more work than worth so no pictures.
One was an easy walk so I took his pic.










At noon we shot a new Pdog town till two.
Back to town for BBQ and Fireworks.
THAT'S a 4th celebration...

Then the 5th was for 8mm practice more 500-yard work.
I'm liking this 8mm thing
8mm RM 200 TSX Barnes 3200 fps.
500 yards, shooting over my hunting pack laying on the ground.
A breeze to the left that is a 3" group.
A life-sized deer target.










I'm using the second "Hash" mark on my droptine 4/12x14 Burris scope.
When I find a drive-up place for a 700-yard target I'll try the 3rd and 4th hash.
:tiphat:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Dang good couple of days!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Sounds like a great weekend congrats on the calling looks like you have that 8mm ready to put some meat in the freezer


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

nuthn beats a hot dawg.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done, thanks for sharing.


----------

